# Ford 446 loader 1967 or 1968



## sunset72070 (Mar 24, 2018)

3 point hitch worked before now not working at all. I need to remove the top plate to check filters. Anyone have any easier ideas. I don't have a repair manual. Thanks, vicky


----------



## sunset72070 (Mar 24, 2018)

sunset72070 said:


> 3 point hitch worked before now not working at all. I need to remove the top plate to check filters. Anyone have any easier ideas. I don't have a repair manual. Thanks, vicky





sunset72070 said:


> 3 point hitch worked before now not working at all. I need to remove the top plate to check filters. Anyone have any easier ideas. I don't have a repair manual. Thanks, vicky


Sorry this is a 445


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Vicky, welcome to the tractor forum.

The Ford 445 tractor was built during the years 1979-1985. The hydraulic filter under the lift cover has a pressure bypass after it becomes plugged. Your filter (and many others) has probably been bypassing fluid for 30 years.

There are 3 possible different pumps to operate the three point lift. 1) A gear pump mounted in the side of the center housing. 2) A gear pump mounted on the engine. 3) A piston pump mounted on the engine. See attached parts diagrams.

Is the rear differential reservoir full? Your hydraulic pumps draws fluid from the rear differential reservoir.

Your hydraulic pump may have lost prime. Try applying low pressure air (15-20 psi) thru the hydraulic filler port (rear differential section) with the engine running to prime the pump.


----------



## sunset72070 (Mar 24, 2018)

Sixbales....I showed this to my husband. He said he did try to prime it but he didn't have it running. He will try priming the pump with it runnning...will give you an update soon. Thanks so much for your time...appreciate you answering so fast. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J120A using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## sunset72070 (Mar 24, 2018)

Sixbales,
He said when he tried to get the top plate off a few weeks ago it hung on something. Nothing he done would allow it to come off. He was afraid of tearing something up so he put it all back together and it started working and got a couple weeks out of it. Then one day he got on it like everyday and didn't work again. He also said he took the hose off the pump on side of motor and no fluid going thru. Do you know by these details where he should start looking. I forgot to give these details to you. Also can you give us step by step procedure how to take the top plate off to get to the filter and this plug. I've googled and got him some details. (Thanks to this forum) just nothing on step by step. Been looking for a download on this loader but the only thing I have found so far is eBay and it costs 100 to 200 and I can't afford to purchase those. We also have an older model case 1150D track dozer I found a 20 download for that machine but this one has been a booger...Thank you very much for everyone's knowledge on this machine because that is what got us where we are so far. Just needed a little more info than I was reading do i found an app to this forum and here I am talking to someone that can give us some direction...saving our insanity and the loader from getting burned down....lol...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J120A using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

If the pump is not moving fluid, this has to be repaired (rebuild kit), or replaced.

The lift arms have to be in the "down" position to remove the lift cover. Fix the pump first.


----------



## sunset72070 (Mar 24, 2018)

sixbales said:


> If the pump is not moving fluid, this has to be repaired (rebuild kit), or replaced.
> 
> The lift arms have to be in the "down" position to remove the lift cover. Fix the pump first.


Thank you I will him know. Appreciate you!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J120A using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------

